# Laptop Fan Control Program



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

My laptop starts slowing down when it gets above 50 or so degrees and I want to turn my fan on constantly to keep it down. I had a utility to do this installed on my friends laptop, but she doesnt have it anymore and neither do I. I am already using notebook hardware control and speedfan but i cant find the settings in either of them to do it. Is there one for an hp pavillion dv1000 running xp that doesnt cost anything?? Basically i want it on until i turn it off (assuming I do). the whole left side of my laptop is really hot and the expansion port, on the metal part burned the crap out of my hand.


----------



## jellykiller (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi there.
Try changing the BIOS settings (before booting windows XP) and turning the fans on from there.

If you're using Linux, (I had a persistent fan issue when using PCLinuxOS) then you can solve the problem installing a packet called KPowerSave and setting CPU frequency into "Powersafe" mode.


----------

